# Hands-free bluetooth issues @ Google Nexus 5



## ViPPeR_666 (May 5, 2014)

Hey there guys, anyone here using Nexus 5 too? I'm currently having some issues with the hands-free system.

I've synced my phone and everything seems to work just fine, however when somebody calls me the iPod stops and the 'ring ring' comes into play I can't pick up the call via the hands-free system (neither using the steering wheel buttong nor the dashboard button). In order to pick up a receiving call I have to literally accept the call on the phone and then I can talk by bluetooth, not only that but I'd say that only 5% of my contact list actually have their names listed on the radio screen when I'm receiving a call.

Now I've tested with my wife's iPhone and it works just fine and dandy. On my Nexus 5, as previously stated, I can't pick up or end any incoming calls.

Would love some feedback from you guys. Kind regards. :music:


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Without knowing you carrier, year of Cruze or type of radio, I can't help at all.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My gf's nexus 5 won't upload her phone book to my cruze. And my nexus 4 is just a complete failure at the mylink system. Kitkat 4.4.3 will be out shortly and if supposed to fix a lot of the Bluetooth issues


----------



## ViPPeR_666 (May 5, 2014)

ChevyMgr said:


> Without knowing you carrier, year of Cruze or type of radio, I can't help at all.


Indeed; sorry, my bad.

Claro (Brazil), Cruze 1.8 LT 2012 and the regular radio (not MyLink or DVD-type).



money_man said:


> My gf's nexus 5 won't upload her phone book to my cruze. And my nexus 4 is just a complete failure at the mylink system. Kitkat 4.4.3 will be out shortly and if supposed to fix a lot of the Bluetooth issues


Yeah, I've been reading that too but I don't wanna put my money on the release, afterall as you've just said Nexus 4 is still screwed up.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nexus 4 is running the same android version as the nexus 5. I'm waiting for the release and if it doesn't fix it then I will be getting an iPhone 5


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Definitely sounds like a hardware/software issue on the phone if you've tested another phone and it checks out fine. Suggests the radio/BT is functioning properly on your car. BT protocols for different cellphones seem to be different and therefore don't always function the same way.

I hate to use wiki but it's got the info so: Bluetooth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As you can see devices can support different standards so depending on your setup this could be the issue. Nexus 5 uses BT 4.0 and the Cruze should be on 4.0 as well (so hard to find) 

I did find in my research that the Nexus has a lot of driver issues which can also cloud or drop the signal between devices; this seems to be a common occurrence.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. Makes me angry. I wouldn't have gotten my nexus if I knew they have the Bluetooth issues


----------



## ViPPeR_666 (May 5, 2014)

I feel you bro. Specially me for paying U$800* for one...

* = the worldwide infamous 'brazil price'.


----------

